# Rescue Kitten!!! Photo Update!!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My friends neighbour moved out and dumped 3 little kittens about 3 months old

So we went over there and I got a little fuzzy one
I'll get pictures soon she's a bit freaked out... sitting ontop of the tv cabinet hiding from the air conditioner LOL

She's so cute!!

Heres the photos!! There are more but these were the best ones








Ahh Runaway from Kitty!!









Oh No!! It's gonna eat me!









Naww Cutie

She kept chasing me so getting photos was a bit hard :roll:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

She bit me!! :angry:

Drew blood.. but rinsed and sucked so I should be ok.. She grabbed my finger and tired to pull it away lol.
Cant help but feel like ive been the bad one.. because ive left her and shes so little and alone


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

Congrats with your new kitty!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

if she wasnt socialized then people will make her scared. do you have any pictures of the new little kitty?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

Poor kitten. I am sur3e she only bit you because she is scared to death.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

Alyssa.........I believe the kitty was scared.....and needs socializing......If you are afraid of getting bit again...wear heavy type gloves so.... if she decides to bite again ....she won't bite your skin...pet her and talk to her....everyday....with gloves...until she trusts you..... and you feel she will not bite anymore.... then try it without the gloves.....
I had to do it on wild ....wild kitty"s...that were hissing /spitting/clawing and biting ...really afraid..........thank god for the glove for a while...I worked with them daily and now...are like any other domestic cats ....spoiled ....love the attention and very affectionate ........all where rehomed and doing well.....  :thumbup:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

I'm sure she's just scared...she probably hasn't had that much human contact...and I agree with toth boer goats--it might be best to wear gloves until she calms down a bit. Cat bites can be very bad news...I know someone that almost lost her hand due to a cat bite. If the bite starts to swell or look infected, please, go to the doctor right away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

FunnyRiverFarm.......I totally agree back to ya......you are very right about a cat  bite.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Kitten!!!*

ok well she went to the vets today and got her shots and stuff
She is very calm and begs for attention 24/7
Vet thinks that shes either given birth and the kittens died (She isnt lactacting) Or she had a phantom pregnancy
5mo says mr vet 

but she is eating constantly and always yowls when you walk away
Shes gorguz.. Ill take photos tonight


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh that poor thing-- she is so lucky that you came along tho rescue her. She is really beautiful. Are you getting her spayed? I love the bushy tail!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Alyssa, she is beautiful.

Glad to hear that she is loving on you. That is wonderful that she trusts you that fast. Congratulations. :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a little cutie!!! Give her lots of loves - but NO poptarts! LOL!

Are you going to have her spayed soon?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she is so pretty!


spoil her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is so pretty....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha yes we are.. At the vets it costs like $160 dollars to get her in lie, next week.. But the animal welfare league will do it for $80 on december 22nd.. SO shes a nice little indoor kitten for a while 

On the lounge with her now.. Just woke up
Came down here n she followed me, then i realised my brothers evil sally cat was here// shes not impressed because she runs this house and didnt order a kitten xD
I tried patting her to comfort her and she spat at me!! now im scared to touch her LOL

arg kitten hair in face!
Mum has another theory about kitty...
She was a domestic cat that had kittens very young... and her growth is stunted.. She could be a year old because she has her adult teeth.. but se acts and looks like a kitten so shes still 5mo to me :wink: 

Mum thinks she was previously domesticated because she took a shine to everything very quickly.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, she's beautiful! I Love her colors!

What happened to the other kitties, did they get homes?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The other kitties got taken away bye the RSPCA

and about her colours, she is changing xD
She is slowly shessing into a tabby cat! lmao!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

puff is so cute!


----------

